# Just5 CP10

## Mihey

,     . ,          .          Emporia.      Voxtel    RX500.  ,   Nokia  Samsung     .             .  RX500     CP09  Just5,      2009 . CP10 -    .   
            .  ,         ,    ,     . 
 CP10    ,  .  ,     .       .   -   .    -  -    .        .       .              .     -     SOS.       ,       .  SOS   :   .   " "   .  ,       ,        ,  ,   . 
  15   .     ,    .     .          .  Just5 CP10  FM-.    ,   ,  . 
       ?       500 .      ,      -    .     ""       http://moblog.kiev.ua/node/105 *    ????*

----------

